# Muay thai for beginner?



## qportx (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have been into sports all my life, especially ice hockey but never did martial arts.
I am 23 and have no idea what is going on.
I have a few questions and would be really grateful if you could help me out.

Well for starter i dont look into a competition or any higher level, I purely want to learn some martial arts and maybe improve my self defense. I only judge the martial arts by the videos i saw and kick boxing or muay thai seems ideal to me for now. Quick, hard and effective.
Is that a good choice for me?


Another question is, I am from Europe and the only clubs i found are gymnasiums basically, therefore I would have to pay a monthly fee which is kind of out of question as I am on budget big time at the moment. the gymnasiums offer group classes or individual trainer which is really expensive unfortunately. I don't use weights but rather do calisthenics and am pretty happy with my form/stamina/strength, for that reason im not into lifting or anything.

Is there any way to practice cheaply/ without monthly fees etc? does that even exist?


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 17, 2015)

A lot of boxing that I know of, do allow drop ins just by paying the subs. Not sure if that would extend to kickboxing. For a start, non subscription tends to be nearer a tenner a session in the UK, so dearer overall. Anyway good luck, hope the search is fruitful.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't know specifics about where you are, but generally paying per individual lesson is _more_ expensive than paying a monthly fee.

If you are asking about getting quality instruction without paying _anything_ - your odds aren't good, unless you happen to have a friend with experience who is willing to help you out.


----------



## marques (Jun 17, 2015)

Is X ou Z good to you? Try it and you will feel.
For free? Find someone with "formal" training looking for extra trainings... Or informal groups...
Actually I do it for free, just to spar/train a few within my rules (_brain speed_ instead of muscles speed). And I'm from Europe too!


----------



## qportx (Jun 17, 2015)

thanks for replies!

So monthly fee for only martial arts classes is not a thing then? What is the average fee for a month of kickboxing from your experience?


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 17, 2015)

qportx said:


> thanks for replies!
> 
> So monthly fee for only martial arts classes is not a thing then? What is the average fee for a month of kickboxing from your experience?



In the UK about 50 pounds as the cheapest, but 70 - 80 pounds for a month subscription. The top end being unlimited. You can have all of the martial arts taught if wanted. This depending on the particular club.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 17, 2015)

qportx said:


> thanks for replies!
> 
> So monthly fee for only martial arts classes is not a thing then? What is the average fee for a month of kickboxing from your experience?


There is really no way to answer. One instructor may teach out of his home, and charge little or nothing. Someone else may reach as part of the menu at a gym or fitness center and be either a separate fee or no extra fee. Another may rent or own a school and dedicated facility. There is just too much variety -- and that's not even getting into the different practices in different countries. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## qportx (Jun 18, 2015)

I agree thats impossible to answer, though 70 pounds a month would kill me. 
I guess ill go to the martial arts gyms for some advices then.
Thanks again.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 18, 2015)

In the UK people teach out of all sorts of places such as school gyms, church halls, village halls etc. They usually advertise locally and many charge per session rather than monthly. such places though only train at the times advertised though there is no unlimited access.
I don't know what country you are in but there are some fantastic kickboxing clubs in the Netherlands, France and Germany. This may help you find a club. Home - European Muaythai Federation


----------



## qportx (Jun 18, 2015)

amazing, thanks! ill definitely check that out!
Im in spain.


----------



## Buka (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, bro.

I don't know anything about where you are, but best of luck in your search. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mabus (Jun 26, 2015)

Seek out the best. All the best have all trained under the best. Especially for fundamentals and basics. 

Otherwise,  just get a Tae Bo DVD - seriously. If it's just fitness. 

However... I'm sure if you look at your priorities... You can find a way to pay what is being asked. If it's for you, it will become everything. So it's a small price to pay for something that will enrich your entire life.

Go to Thailand and spend a few months there if you can.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 26, 2015)

Mabus said:


> Seek out the best. All the best have all trained under the best. Especially for fundamentals and basics.
> 
> Otherwise,  just get a Tae Bo DVD - seriously. If it's just fitness.
> 
> ...



Not as a beginner. Thailand can be a bit iffy. There is a tourist industry set up around muay Thai training that can cater more towards ego development rather than skill development.

If you know the difference you can spot the difference. If you don't it can be iffy.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 27, 2015)

Judo is usually quite inexpensive if you want to do MA on a budget. It's about as cheap as you're going to get, and the instruction is usually good regardless of dojo. But it's the opposite of kickboxing, as there's no punching or kicking at all, just throws and groundwork. It's awesome though. 

You never know what you might find if you dig a bit.


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Jun 30, 2015)

some martial arts schools offer special deals.  For instance, I got a special three month Taekwondo package which costed me 100$. so three months for a combined price of 100$. I don't think you'll find a better deal than that. I don't know much about Spain, but if you do some research you might find a school with a great deal like the one I found.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 30, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Not as a beginner. Thailand can be a bit iffy. There is a tourist industry set up around muay Thai training that can cater more towards ego development rather than skill development.
> 
> If you know the difference you can spot the difference. If you don't it can be iffy.



Fairtex are good, they sponsor us so we send our fighters there. Expect to work very hard with experienced instructors who have fought MT, there's no frills, concrete floors are hell unless you brought boxing/martial arts shoes, the food is okay but not very varied and the accommodation is basic, it's a fighters camp not a tourist place. If you really want to learn and are prepared to work hard it's a very good place.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 1, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Fairtex are good, they sponsor us so we send our fighters there. Expect to work very hard with experienced instructors who have fought MT, there's no frills, concrete floors are hell unless you brought boxing/martial arts shoes, the food is okay but not very varied and the accommodation is basic, it's a fighters camp not a tourist place. If you really want to learn and are prepared to work hard it's a very good place.



Yeah got a mate who is the wrestling coach at puket top team. And he is legit. I would send people there.

Otherwise I know guys in qld who are good. Heart out and corporate box are stand out gyms.

It is just more of a case if I have delt with them before I feel better recommending them. 

The feed back I have got back from Thailand is that the training can be designed a bit to feed egos. Every kick is awesome and you can do no wrong. You come out thinking you have top training and you didn't. Because nobody wanted to insult you.

We do have a girl from our club who is a beginner kick boxer going over for a week. So I will give her feed back.

But yes. Top guys do train and teach in Thailand.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 1, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Yeah got a mate who is the wrestling coach at puket top team. And he is legit. I would send people there.
> 
> Otherwise I know guys in qld who are good. Heart out and corporate box are stand out gyms.
> 
> ...




Our instructor goes across regularly and says as you do that there's the tourist places where everything is pleasant and easy. He was saying too that there's two prices for everything, local and tourist lol.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 1, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Our instructor goes across regularly and says as you do that there's the tourist places where everything is pleasant and easy. He was saying too that there's two prices for everything, local and tourist lol.



Yeah it is be





Tez3 said:


> Our instructor goes across regularly and says as you do that there's the tourist places where everything is pleasant and easy. He was saying too that there's two prices for everything, local and tourist lol.



It is becoming expensive. Again from Qld it is seen as a popular cheap tourist destination. So heaps of people go pretty regularly. We just had some guys come back from a wedding. And the prices were getting up there.

They have mentioned Vietnam as the better alternative.


----------



## Crazy Eyes (Jul 5, 2015)

I've always wanted to learn Muay Thai.  It would be pretty cool to take part one in those underground tournaments like the Kumite.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 5, 2015)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I've always wanted to learn Muay Thai.  It would be pretty cool to take part one in those underground tournaments like the Kumite.



Because there is a shortage of above ground tournaments?


----------



## Crazy Eyes (Jul 5, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Because there is a shortage of above ground tournaments?


Because the underground competitions are more cool.  You know, the kind where you fight for a golden dragon and the fear and respect of the greatest fighters in the world.  Just like martial arts legend Frank Dux.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 5, 2015)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Because the underground competitions are more cool.  You know, the kind where you fight for a golden dragon and the fear and respect of the greatest fighters in the world.  Just like martial arts legend Frank Dux.



You could just pretend


----------



## drop bear (Jul 5, 2015)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Because the underground competitions are more cool.  You know, the kind where you fight for a golden dragon and the fear and respect of the greatest fighters in the world.  Just like martial arts legend Frank Dux.



Sorry. You could just pretend you fought in one. Like frank dux.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 6, 2015)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Because the underground competitions are more cool.  You know, the kind where you fight for a golden dragon and the fear and respect of the greatest fighters in the world.  Just like martial arts legend Frank Dux.


Uh, yeah...

While there are certainly underground fights...  Yeah, they're typically illegal affairs.  The "prize" is typically getting out alive, no golden dragon.  Think more like the bareknuckle boxing stuff shown in the old Clint Eastwood Philoe Beddoe (*Every Which Way But Loose*, etc) movies.  Or stuff done truly behind closed doors in training halls with no witnesses.


----------



## Crazy Eyes (Jul 6, 2015)

Ok, I see now.


----------

